

New study suggests global warming decreases storm activity and extreme weather - Shivetya
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2014/01/25/new-study-suggests-global-warming-decreases-storm-activity-and-extreme-weather/

======
Daishiman
What is this crap? This is a denialist website that published patently false
information that misinterprets what climate scientists are actually saying.

